# Surfside report 3/24/12 first shark of the year



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We finally got to make our first trip of the year, and it turned out to be a pretty successful one. 
We woke up early Saturday morning and went and picked out a spot on the beach. It was pretty overcast and a bit chilly, but the water was calm and flat after the first bar. Luckily we didn't have any problem with the weed either.








We started fishing the wade gut with some sabiki rigs tipped with dead shrimp and had action all morning. We were catching big sheeps head, good sized black drum, pompanos, and tons of whiting nonstop.
We decided to cast a few surf rods and paddle out some fresh sheepshead around 10am. We had sand trout and whiting soaking for 6+ hours on the surf rods without as much as crab claw marks on the bait. The sheepsheads hadn't been touch either. We were getting a little discouraged. 
We had a strong run on a big sheepshead around 3pm, but it turned out to be some C.S.er in a bay boat drifting the surf 300yrds off the beach. We ended up losing that rig, the awesome bait, and about 200yrds of my mono.
Around 5pm we decided to put out a couple more fresh baits. We had a tiny little stingray that we decided to put on a 9/0 for fun to see if anything would happen. We also put out a couple fresh sheeps.
Right around dusk things started to pick up. Within 10 minutes 3 of our rods had short runs. About an hour after that we hear the 9/0 start to scream. We let the fish eat, tightened up that drag, and he was on. We could feel the fish doing some good head shakes and it made a few good runs. We landed the fished and it was a 6' bull shark. We caught him on the tiny baby fetus stingray. We were all pretty surprised at that. We got the shark released and them celebrated with some cold duck.
























Here is the ray that the bull was caught on. There wasn't one tooth mark on it. She just inhaled it.








After that fish we stayed up a few more hours and decided to finally call it a night. Some of the sheeps had some really good bites taken out of them but nothing committed.








All in all we had a good trip and made some good memories. Our hookup rate is 100% so far this year with 1 run and 1 shark landed. Hopefully we will be able to get out there again soon before the weed stacks up.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice. Congrats on your first of the year!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Sweet!! Nice job.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I knew I should have tried to convince the wife to go fishing instead of cutting down dead trees. Looks awesome, congrats.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Killer report, great info, big congrats on the March shark!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice shark. Are you positive on it being a bull shark? It looks like a sandbar shark to me with the large dorsal and no black on the tail but it could just be the photo.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

scrambler said:


> Nice shark. Are you positive on it being a bull shark? It looks like a sandbar shark to me with the large dorsal and no black on the tail but it could just be the photo.


I'm positive it's a bull. We forgot the camera do we only had iPhones, so we didn't get great pictures.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

mullethead00 said:


> Killer report, great info, big congrats on the March shark!


Thanks. Hopefully I'll be back at it this weeken if the weather is alright.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

hell yea great job guys


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice shark! That's great guys. Congratulations and thanks for the report. Nice to know the bigger ones are showing up. 
Tackle box is organized, leaders are made and my reels are clean. Now I just need to find the time to get down there for a day.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## Layzday (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice shark!! A buddy and I chased o 6 to 8 foot hammer for about a mile today down past bob hall threw fresh whiting and mullet at it and he would never pick it up. The weed was Rollin in today sheets loads!!!!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats,nice shark!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Very nice, congrats!! One of these days I'm going shark fishing! Still in the research stage, I don't really know anyone who's into it.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

wtg!


----------

